# HED 3 vs. ZIPP 808 and Lance HED 3 choice



## stussy1035 (Dec 4, 2005)

I have been looking at the HED 3 and the Zipp 808. I was mostly looking at putting them at the front, but would also consider putting them in the back for very windy days.

It seems the info that I am finding that the ZIPP 808 is a slightly faster wheel from about 0-25 deg yaw. but the HED 3 is a faster wheel after the 25 deg yaw. I read that most of the conditions seen are around the 10-20 deg yaw. This information was provided from ZIPP website on the rim depth pdf file.

http://www.zipp.com/tech/documents/ANoteonRimWidth_002.pdf

I wanted to know if anyone has ridden both of these wheels and if they like one wheel over the other?
How do both the wheel compare in handling with cross wind conditions?
Which one transfers less road vibrations?
If the zipp 808 is faster is it really worth the extra money over the HED 3?

There is not much published wind tunnel data on aero wheels, so trying to find if anyone had any data comparing these two wheels?

And if the ZIPP 808 is a faster wheel then the HED 3 then why would Lance Armstrong not be using the same or a very similar wheel in the time trials. I have noticed on one of his Time Trials in the pictures it looks like he has a HED 3 but the rim depth looks deeper. This must have been a prototype wheel to give him some extra speed. There is a link showing the deeper depth HED 3.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/tour05/tech/?id=/tech/2005/features/tour05/lance_tour_tt_bike


Some people say that Lance uses the fastest equipment, but not sure about the HED 3 being the fastest front wheel that can be used. I think there are other factors for why he the HED 3 was used.


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

stussy1035 said:


> I have been looking at the HED 3 and the Zipp 808. I was mostly looking at putting them at the front, but would also consider putting them in the back for very windy days.
> 
> It seems the info that I am finding that the ZIPP 808 is a slightly faster wheel from about 0-25 deg yaw. but the HED 3 is a faster wheel after the 25 deg yaw. I read that most of the conditions seen are around the 10-20 deg yaw. This information was provided from ZIPP website on the rim depth pdf file.
> 
> ...


Those wheels could very well be zipps marked HED. Discovery has a sponsership with them. He uses unmarked Lightweights in the mountains.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

The published data does nto give either the 808 or the H3 a significalt advantage over the other. Both are very aerodynamic. The H3 Lance used was indeed a prototype and I've seen one on ebay a while back. The design was out there before Lance got to it. Lance is very loyal to his sponsors and friends and Steve Hed is a pal of his. He stood no chance of losing any race because he had a H3 rather than an 808. Lance rides fast equipment, but so does CSC and they have different choices.

-Eric


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

stussy1035 said:


> I have been looking at the HED 3 and the Zipp 808. I was mostly looking at putting them at the front, but would also consider putting them in the back for very windy days.
> 
> It seems the info that I am finding that the ZIPP 808 is a slightly faster wheel from about 0-25 deg yaw. but the HED 3 is a faster wheel after the 25 deg yaw. I read that most of the conditions seen are around the 10-20 deg yaw. This information was provided from ZIPP website on the rim depth pdf file.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling Lance (and other pro riders) use the stuff of whomever writes the biggest check so long as it won't put them at a big disadvantage. (Six of one, half a dozen of the other? Let the bidding begin.) And since a certain Texan is no longer competing, you may well see him on a Hello Kitty cruiser in front of K-Mart if the payday is big enough- not knocking it, just saying you're wise to want to see the numbers before you choose a wheel.


----------



## XFinalXX (Jul 4, 2009)

asawlrider123456789 said:


> Those wheels could very well be zipps marked HED. Discovery has a sponsership with them. He uses unmarked Lightweights in the mountains.


I can simply promise you that those wheels are HED, Lance knows what to ride, Hed Wheels are the Fastest.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Who's telling the truth. HED's areo information favors HED and Zipps aero information favors Zipp. Imagine that!:rolleyes5: While there may be difference in the real world its probably so small that it really doesn't matter. I ride a H3 on the front of my tt bike and all I know is that I go much faster with it on the bike verses my 50mm carbon wheel that has ceramic bearings and is a much lighter wheel.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

California L33 said:


> I have a feeling Lance (and other pro riders) use the stuff of whomever writes the biggest check so long as it won't put them at a big disadvantage. (Six of one, half a dozen of the other? Let the bidding begin.) And since a certain Texan is no longer competing, you may well see him on a Hello Kitty cruiser in front of K-Mart if the payday is big enough- not knocking it, just saying you're wise to want to see the numbers before you choose a wheel.


+1 Pros ride what companies give them.
Here is an independent wind tunnel test that proves the 808 is faster.
https://accel10.mettre-put-idata.ov...sts-Acheteur/base-de-donnees/aero_english.jpg


----------

